# Burned wrapping around cable



## sgtchickens (Dec 1, 2017)

Here's the terminal box I was mentioning. The wire is connected to the terminal labeled 2


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The owner's manual doesn't go into the large fuses. At 100A, it would have to be something like the power steering or starter.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You definitely need a better camera to start.


2100Fuse Block - Instrument Panel


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I think Blasiri is posting the same information, but the 100amp F2 fuse at the battery is one of the two battery feeds to the instrument panel fuse block.


----------



## sgtchickens (Dec 1, 2017)

It's really hard to get a picture since the wire is kinda beneath everything but I'll try to get a better picture. I gave an appointment at my local dealership to look at it on Tuesday. So it's something to do with the instrument cluster?


----------



## sgtchickens (Dec 1, 2017)

If it's not affecting the way the car runs and drives, should I even be concerned about the burn makes?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

sgtchickens said:


> It's really hard to get a picture since the wire is kinda beneath everything but I'll try to get a better picture. I gave an appointment at my local dealership to look at it on Tuesday. So it's something to do with the instrument cluster?


No, not the instrument cluster specifically. It's the wire that transfers power from the battery to the interior fuse box. I can't see the picture so it's hard to say if there's a problem.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Apparently you have an uninsulated positive feed wire . Dealer will replce that for you free . Well known problem with the leads .


----------



## sgtchickens (Dec 1, 2017)

brian v said:


> Apparently you have an uninsulated positive feed wire . Dealer will replce that for you free . Well known problem with the leads .


Was there other people on the forums that you seen with this problem? And if it common would the dealer know about it? I don't think they sell many cruzes up here


----------



## sgtchickens (Dec 1, 2017)

Dealer said it looks like just an oil/grease smudge on the wrapping


----------

